# Toyota gave Scotty a car instead of a check



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Good for him &#128517; Just kidding. He likes Toyotas. I also do have doubts though. He may have some connection with Toyota &#128517;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Toyota makes cars that last.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

No Guys. It was a Toy Yoda


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> No Guys. It was a Toy Yoda
> 
> View attachment 468828


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

toyoda is actually the real name of the founding family, good thing they changed it long before star wars ever existed



Muhammad D said:


> Good for him &#128517; Just kidding. He likes Toyotas. I also do have doubts though. He may have some connection with Toyota &#128517;


Scotting hating on Subaru a lot, i think he cares more about working on cars than actually driving them


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

First I haven't watched the video. I think Toyota bought him that car. He said he never paid more than $10,000 for all the cars he's ever bought in his lifetime, or something like that.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

"Here's Why I Got a Toyota RAV4 TRD" ...... Youtube Star. :whistling: Okay. _$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!_


----------

